# Abel Super 7/8 capacity?



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I am interested in buying an Abel Super 7/8 for my new 8 weight rod. I have two Abels now so am familiar with them generally, (larger models) but wonder about the Super 7/8. I have read some criticisms of the reel because of a lack of backing capacity when used with a 8 weight line. I like the weight and size of the 7/8 on an 8 weight rod after casting with several different reels of various weights.

I'm planning on using Threadlock 50 lb. so I am not too concerned about being able to put enough backing on, but thought I'd ask before purchase. What is your experience with this particular model of Abel and fishing them with an 8 weight?

Thanks!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Full disclosure - I am a big fan of Abel.

I use the 7/8N all the time and its a great reel. Great. The complaints about its capacity are valid but only to a point. I use braid for all my backing so capacity is not an issue. Super reel for redfish, bonefish, etc.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the newer super 7/8 is designed to address the backing capacity issue of the older 7/8n. 
I fish a 7/8n on my 7 WT no issues with 230 yds of 40 hollow ace and line. I picked up another 7/8n for an 8 wt and found that the reel was crammed at 200 yds with fly line.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's the bottom line. This is a 7/8 wt reel. How much backing do you really need! The guys who say OMG that bonefish ran 200 yards are the same guys that post a video of a little chop saying how their boat handles 3 footers....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

ifsteve said:


> Here's the bottom line. This is a 7/8 wt reel. How much backing do you really need! The guys who say OMG that bonefish ran 200 yards are the same guys that post a video of a little chop saying how their boat handles 3 footers....


While true, 200 yards is a pretty standard backing capacity for any 8 weight reel on the market. Is it all needed? Probably not, but it's also nice knowing you have full capacity in case you get a chance to cast at something else. I was bonefishing last year in the keys, and had a big permit pop up out of nowhere. My choice was either to cast with the rod I already had in my hand which was an eight weight, or watch it swim off. I didn't have enough time to switch rods.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Yep, an actual 100 yards would be a huge run by any bonefish, much less 200. I’ve caught plenty with a reel that essentially had not much drag but my thumb. But, there is that slight chance of hooking up to more fish than you figured on. And then there’s the part about how I am overthinking my tackle makeover. 

I really like the size of the 7/8 and from casting different weight reels on the rod I think it will balance out right. I’m kinda down to the 7/8 or a Super 8, maybe depending on what pops up at what price.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

One advantage to the Super 8 is that you can put a Big Game No. 3 spool (smaller arbor) and load stupid amounts of backing if you want, or even have it do double duty for a 10wt or something.

At least, that used to be the case -- not sure about the newest reels.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

el9surf said:


> While true, 200 yards is a pretty standard backing capacity for any 8 weight reel on the market. Is it all needed? Probably not, but it's also nice knowing you have full capacity in case you get a chance to cast at something else. I was bonefishing last year in the keys, and had a big permit pop up out of nowhere. My choice was either to cast with the rod I already had in my hand which was an eight weight, or watch it swim off. I didn't have enough time to switch rods.


Oh absolutely but there is zero reason to shy away from a reel because its backing capacity is a bit on the short side. Easy work around with braid backing. Even a 7/8N holds 300 or more yards of braid. And this has been debated on here at length but there are a ton of advantages to using braid anyway, IMO.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

bryson said:


> One advantage to the Super 8 is that you can put a Big Game No. 3 spool (smaller arbor) and load stupid amounts of backing if you want, or even have it do double duty for a 10wt or something.
> 
> At least, that used to be the case -- not sure about the newest reels.


I recently found a Super 8 spool for my old No. 3 Big Game reel. So now I have that reel on my 9 weight outfit. Its a solid frame so kinda heavy, but the Super 8 spool makes it about 2-3 oz. lighter. The old spool has 275 of 30# and will be set up with a sinking line.

The newer Super 8 reels are very ported and pretty light, so are in contention with the newest 7/8. Kinda still like the slightly larger arbor on the latest Supers.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Oh absolutely but there is zero reason to shy away from a reel because its backing capacity is a bit on the short side. Easy work around with braid backing. Even a 7/8N holds 300 or more yards of braid. And this has been debated on here at length but there are a ton of advantages to using braid anyway, IMO.


Yep, I am leaning that way. I’m putting Threadlock on the new rigs anyway. Probably refill the old rigs with TL over time. I’ll have more posts and pics about that in my braided loop thread. It’s all coming together now.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just to clarify so guys don't get confused.
1. There is no such thing as a "new Super 8". 
2. The new Super 7/8 has the exact same capacity as the older Super 7/8 N and they weigh almost the same ..its 0.06 ounces lighter than the N.
3. The difference between the 7/8N and the new 7/8 is the configuration of the reel.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> Just to clarify so guys don't get confused.
> 1. There is no such thing as a "new Super 8".
> 2. The new Super 7/8 has the exact same capacity as the older Super 7/8 N and they weigh almost the same ..its 0.06 ounces lighter than the N.
> 3. The difference between the 7/8N and the new 7/8 is the configuration of the reel.


I started the confusion. I began with an original Abel Big Game #3 which I bought back in the day. Old school spool, that holds 275 of 30# and a 10 weight line. That model happens to be the basis for a Super 8. (the 3.9” diameter spool model) But the Super 8 is only new compared to my old reel from the late 80s. The later versions of that reel got more porting and are lighter than the older solid frame reels. So I should have written “later model Super 8s”. 

I played with the current version 7/8 today and I’m not sure I like the new quick change spool system. But I could probably get used to it. Anyone have experience with the latest model Supers?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

ifsteve said:


> Just to clarify so guys don't get confused.
> 1. There is no such thing as a "new Super 8".
> 2. The new Super 7/8 has the exact same capacity as the older Super 7/8 N and they weigh almost the same ..its 0.06 ounces lighter than the N.
> 3. The difference between the 7/8N and the new 7/8 is the configuration of the reel.


I called Abel last year because I was looking at the new super 8 and had questions about the difference between the new version and the older N version. I could have sworn they told me it had a larger backing capacity. Either way fantastic reels. With 40 lb hollow core you should be able to have a pretty good capacity.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a 7/8 with 7wt line I primarily use for redfish. No issues there at all with backing. And agree, 200 yards is A LOT of backing - think of 2 football fields of line. The only fish I've seen come close to that is a marlin on fly. People think bonefish take 100 yards, they don't. Get a good low diameter line and you are set. 

Now I have been on a 6 wt and cast to a school of cruising bones while self guiding in Los Roques and there was a larger blue runner in the group. It slammed my fly and ran for Cuba - never been so worried about having enough backing - I actually had to run down the beach and chase the fish. Probably had 150 yards out - it was a larger arbor reel, so backing was maybe 175. I landed it though, but man that was a lot of cranking to get that line in.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

OT, but I'd sure like to go back to Los Roques. Best place ever for me.

And thanks for the comments on the reel.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

I have absolutely NEW 7/8 in custom blue3 color, I may sale. I like the new Super spool removal, just need to get used to it. 

I may sell my 7/8 blue3 as i decided to make bolder statement (!) and buy it -and 12W!- in .. RED 

Best Abel reel in my pinion. Simply and still bullet proof. I do not like look of SDS even if it may be better - perhaps (?)

I can send pictures and contact etc..PM me if needed.

(Is going to Los Roques even possible now??? On my bucket list per sure)


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

Ain't it nice


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe if the price was right, but I’m partial to black. Send a message if you want.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorma said:


> I have absolutely NEW 7/8 in custom blue3 color, I may sale. I like the new Super spool removal, just need to get used to it.
> 
> I may sell my 7/8 blue3 as i decided to make bolder statement (!) and buy it -and 12W!- in .. RED
> 
> ...


Not for sale but here's some motivation. One of my favorites!


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… have two original Super 7 reels with extra Super and BG spools … also have a Super 2, 4, 6, 8, and two Super 9, 11, & 12 reels with extra spools for all … as you can tell I like the Super Series … Tibors and a Hatch round-out my reels… the original Super 7 carries even less backing but if that ever concerned me I'll switch to a BG spool, or put Toro Tamer/Threadlock on a large arbor … of course Abel's fame is its quality/durability/reliability (as with a couple of other reel manufactures) and the Super Series distinction is its design and drag system … I think the word _Super_ in the model name refers to the drag system … and Abel always has the small springs and screws in stock if my buddy Glen (Livet) loses one ... just got back from BLZ and the Super 7/CCGLX8wt handled bones (nothing big), snook (largest 10+ lbs), & juvees (up to 12lbs) … although none got into the backing the drag came in handy keeping Mr. Linesider out of his hideaway of submerged trees and limbs … now the permits always get into the backing on my Super 9 but that's another thread ...


----------



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)

I have this super 8, it’s spooled up with 200yds of 20# dacron and a 9wt rio bonefish quickshooter it’s great on the 9wt..


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Gorma said:


> (Is going to Los Roques even possible now??? On my bucket list per sure)


Unfortunately, it has gotten much more difficult. I was thinking about it this year - last time I went was in 2017 and had an amazing trip. Before that, I went in 2010. Both times I arranged travel myself, lodging and the fishing with a local. The lodge prices there are astronomical - the outfitter and lodge is making the money, not the guides. But, people like that experience and LR is not a place where travel is easy. The extra price can give extra piece of mind. However, what is going on there right now is a true national emergency. LR gets most of their goods from the dutch islands next to them. Unfortunately, travel by plane must go through Caracas.

To give you an idea of the collapse - in 2010 the bank exchange rate on the Venezuelan dollar (Bolivar) was roughly 2.5 to 1 to the USD. However, the black market rate (locals wanting US money since the Venezuelan dollar could be volatile) was 7 or 8 to 1 USD. Fast forward to the current crisis - in 2017 it was 1,000,000 to 1 USD for the bank rate, and nearly 7,000,000 to 1 on the black market! Now keep in mind that 7M got you a loaf a bread thanks to inflation. The government make some changes in the past 2 years to try and correct this (cyber currency), but it is still 250,000 to 1 USD and inflation is even more out of control.

Not trying to hijack an Abel thread, but LR was mentioned a few times and it's good conversation. It is such a wonderful place, one of my favorite places to visit and fish. I had islands to myself catching big bonefish with nobody else within sight. Hopefully it was improve and stabilize.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, on LR I felt a little bad for even wanting to go there when the people of Venezuela are in such dire straits. Hopefully for them that situation changes soon. 

When I was there, there were no hotels or lodges. Stayed in a little thatch roof row of huts with water brought in and a generator that ran just a few hours a day. The fishing was magnificent.


----------

